# six sigma



## ahmed shawky (27 يوليو 2010)

ده شرح مختصر للموضوع بالعربى يااااااااارب يفيد الكل​ 










التحميل 
http://jumbofiles.com/ccdikalmpp5q

مع تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور مهندس أحمد شوقي على الموضوع ..
وعلى المشاركات الأخرى .. 

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ahmed shawky (22 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا باشمهندس وشرف ليا ان الموضوع ينال رضا حضرتك


----------



## diamond tips (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن معلومات عن هذه النظريه


----------

